# Benq G2420HD monitor problem



## max_007 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi.. i am having a G2420HD benq LCD monitor ... there is an audiio jack connect to it on the side panel .. When i attach a headphone with the audio jack or the speakers there is no sound.why is that??any idea??


----------



## bhanu-ss (Jul 24, 2011)

its audio jack only output sound signals,when you input a HDMI stream in it.


----------

